# The Site War's Qualifying Tournament



## Trela (Apr 19, 2010)

*<big><big><big><big>The Site War's Qualifying Tournament</big></big></big></big>*

*<big><big><big>Results</big></big></big>*

1: Trela
2: PieDisliker
3: Yetiman15
4: Jeremy
5: Zay+
5: andyisjudo
7: Josh.
7: Phaze
9: YouLittleElly
9: SockHeadx4
9: Lisamilitz
13: L1zard0n

*Bracket Image* - http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6996/tbtqualifyingtournament.gif

*Congrats to the following players for making it into the Site War:*

Trela
PieDisliker
Yetiman15
Jeremy
Zay+
andyisjudo
Josh.
Phaze

Because only 12 players were able to make it to this, the 4 other players that couldn't make it to this must play 4 of the lowest placing players in this Tournament for the right to make it to the Site War. Here are the following match-ups:

*Josh. Vs. John102
Fillfall Vs. YouLittleElly
Hub12 Vs. SockHeadx4
Silverstorms Vs. Lisamilitz
cornymikey Vs. L1zard0n*

If any of the player's opponents do not want to be in the Site War, then the player will automatically advance into the Site War. Some of our best players weren't able to enter this Tournament, but I can't just let them go into the Site War for free!

Thank you for participating in this Tournament, guys! More details on the Site War will be edited in the Site War thread very soon!


----------



## bcb (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like I'm not going to DC. ;_;

I should be at this tourney.

Name: bcb
FC: 2105-8322-7000


----------



## Yetiman15 (Apr 19, 2010)

Name: Yeti
Friend Code: 1375-8040-6335


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Sarc
Friend Code: 2964-8500-7734

Gives me enough time to practice and find my GC controller XD


----------



## Elliot (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: YouLittleElly
Friend Code:1204-5461-9338


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 20, 2010)

Name:HeartGold
FC:I`ll post it later today.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Fillfall
Friend Code: 4210-9890-6472

Central Time is gmt?  (I suck at timezones)


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Storm
FC: Later

Lulz.


----------



## Josh (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Josh
Friend Code: It'll be up soon


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 20, 2010)

lol silverstorm glad that your back. And wow bcb...

I use a classic controller 

Gamertag:L-Don
FC:3867-3811-2442


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't come. And Albert, looks like you're not helping with the garage sale this weekend, thanks a lot! My friends coming over, so yeah.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 20, 2010)

Nvm I guess and I wanna see yetiman play me because I read the PR forum like the first it was when I was not here and he was good and he left. So thats good that he came back


----------



## Trela (Apr 20, 2010)

Dang people, post your FCs!

I want to edit everyone in all at once! Makes it easier on me.


----------



## John102 (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: John
Friend Code: 0301-9498-3002


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Mike
FC: 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG SILVER AND YETI ARE IN THIS

 SDHUS DUI HDUHIU DHASD IAYGD UIYD HISAHD A

 SIDUUI HDU hdIAUIDHUIDHSIAUD 
DU ASDU HAUI D

I WANT TO BE IN THIS.

KD SAUBAD


LE FFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Silver... are you just joining to make us lose? :l

JEREMY! You're Marth is hard. I spammed C-stick, oh yeah!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

You've done me already. But you have my FC and stuff so PM me when you can (same time we battled today please as i cant do it any later.)


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Silver... are you just joining to make us lose? :l
> 
> JEREMY! You're Marth is hard. I spammed C-stick, oh yeah!


I suck at playing AGAINST pikachu unless I'm pikachu ._.

edit:  I'll try to make it, you have my FC though


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God i hate Pikachu spammers. I beat her only just, and im using Ike, it was SO annoying because she kept using the thunder long range moves and spamming me so i couldnt attack x.x



Still managed to win though xD


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ehhh I think Pikachu gets blamed for spamming more because his moves look similar and he always has the same noises.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

Name: Palad][n
FC: will put in later


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Ehhh I think Pikachu gets blamed for spamming more because his moves look similar and he always has the same noises.


No as in she sat there using the B Moves CONSTANTLY, she only got off the damn button to get back on the stage :T


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Ehhh I think Pikachu gets blamed for spamming more because his moves look similar and he always has the same noises.


The most usual style for pikachu gameplay:

B SPAM B SPAM B SPAM DOWN SMASH DOWN SMASH DOWN B DOWN B.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my Wavebird is delayed or old or something so I'm switching to my normal GCN controller which didn't work a while ago... seems ok now though... I'll see D:

I wish I just had a working GCN controller because I never learned how to play with the Wii controls.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

That describes what she did, she actually used the B move as i was deflecting it with zelda she was spamming so much


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I think my Wavebird is delayed or old or something so I'm switching to my normal GCN controller which didn't work a while ago... seems ok now though... I'll see D:
> 
> I wish I just had a working GCN controller because I never learned how to play with the Wii controls.


Yeah, I did that too.

Then broke my Wii.

;-; USE THE WAVEBIRD, MAN.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

The Wavebird seems slightly delayed, but maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a reason. I was trying to hurry. :l.

You had cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap shots. I asked for a rematch, then items are on. Oh great lol.



I didn't use it that much? I used it like 4 times. Stop overreacting.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> The Wavebird seems slightly delayed, but maybe I'm paranoid.


Save your Wii.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know how to use the Wavebird or whatever .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you did, you sat there 10 times.

And cheap shots? What i manged to get hits in you mean :/

no such thing as a cheap shot. I won simple as.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, all you used was C-stick. And I didn't use it that many times! I only did it like 4 times in a row at random times. And yeah, you got very cheap shots.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I don't know how to use the Wavebird or whatever .


Wavebird is just the wireless GCN controller.  



> Save your Wii.


 What are you going on about?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, thanks for telling me that. I don't know these things, haha.

LolHub.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

Gah... my normal GCN controller did it again.  I always use X to jump, but it doesn't work sometimes. ._.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Gah... my normal GCN controller did it again.  I always use X to jump, but it doesn't work sometimes. ._.


My sister chewed on the control stick like 6 years ago, and now it's pointy and it hurts to move it  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C-Stick?

You mean i held A


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing, whatever  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, n00bs hang off the B buttons and C Stick.

Proper players use combination attacks.


----------



## John102 (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Gah... my normal GCN controller did it again.  I always use X to jump, but it doesn't work sometimes. ._.


If you're playing online it might just be lag, because sometimes I input the controls really fast or something and my character doesn't do them..but that's mostly on wi-fail..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never have control problems online...

I just use a GCN 'cuz i cant use anything else for Brawl


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Proper players" win by whatever methods possible.  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i think what defines a n00b player and a pro is POV.

I say your a n00b, Trela says your pro (for example).


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone want to fight me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Silver... are you just joining to make us lose? :l
> 
> JEREMY! You're Marth is hard. I spammed C-stick, oh yeah!


Yes, I would go to all that trouble for such a small effect.

I'm better than that.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if most of you guys can back up your talk that your going to acually qualify


----------



## Marcus (Apr 21, 2010)

Are there still places available?


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2010)

Who wants to brawl? I need some practice.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 21, 2010)

Josh me and you brawl my FC is in spoiler


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright, I'll host.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm signing up.

But I can only do my matches on Sunday.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 21, 2010)

Name: Hub
FC: TBA

AND WHY THE HELL DID I DOUBLE POST...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

olololol at how many people suddenly sign up


----------



## Elliot (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to see the rules.. :S
Anyways, anyone up for a battle now?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heya, everyone that has me added, erase my old one, my Wii isn't coming back, and I'll post my New one soon-ish.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 22, 2010)

Sanji. Don't ever PM me a big PM about how I'm a kid. Kay? Kay. I suck, you're the best in the world (supposively). So ok. Discussion over.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 22, 2010)

Yo Trelz, count me out of this tourney. Some things came up with the fam and I won't be able to make it D:

Good luck to everyone, though.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 22, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Yo Trelz, count me out of this tourney. Some things came up with the fam and I won't be able to make it D:
> 
> Good luck to everyone, though.


Aww, Lexi! Okay..


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 22, 2010)

O i'm sorry Sanji. I never knew when you said that you were realy rusty. I don't think I can beat you now. I hope we don't have to play each other in the qualifying tournament. I am wimping out Sanji I'm realy sorry. So I hope there is no hard feelings. So I hope we can still be buddys and you can teach me a few things about the game!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2010)

Silver. >:3


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, Silver. I just wasn't sure if you were gonna make us lose or something. Nevermind, then  .


----------



## Trela (Apr 22, 2010)

NOBODY on this Forum is a "pro". Some of you guys have different definitions of it, too...

Anyways, I'll add everyone in later on today. I'll also edit the Ruleset in the OP.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 22, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> NOBODY on this Forum is a "pro". Some of you guys have different definitions of it, too...


Except Mr.Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 22, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right silver lol. And if you would have sicked around you would be too 

But you still can be!!!! Just brawl with us again


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 22, 2010)

Im far away at saturday


----------



## Trela (Apr 22, 2010)

I edited the OP with sign-ups. We must get more, though!

Fillfall: I think this is 9:30pm for your time zone. Are you still able to play in this?

Hub: I'm not signing you up because this is on Saturday. Buy a new Wii!

Silver: Lol I am not even close to being a Pro. WiFi really has no account to your skill level. Only offline does, and I don't do as good in its Tournaments as I do online lol.


----------



## ivan209 (Apr 22, 2010)

just saying good luck to you all doing this  . Hope to see you all have fun


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just because of that, I'm gonna own whoever I challenge. >:l


----------



## bcb (Apr 22, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: Lol I am not even close to being a Pro. WiFi really has no account to your skill level. Only offline does, and I don't do as good in its Tournaments as I do online lol.


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863311


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863350


----------



## bcb (Apr 22, 2010)

@ John http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863355




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Just because of that, I'm gonna own whoever I challenge. >:l


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=500000

Actually this one was random every time... It would've said, "Well... your a n00b! CASE CLOSED"


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> @ John http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863358


----------



## Phaze (Apr 22, 2010)

so...this thing starts on Saturday?


----------



## bcb (Apr 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863372

@ sam, yes. It's Saturday, and will be a live tourney.

---> Best Pheonix Wright ]http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3720905[/url]


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm switching to a noname brand Gamecube controller.  It has a way different feel so now I have to get used to it.  B button is the same shape as X and Y.  Sticks are a little clunky.


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm switching to a noname brand Gamecube controller.  It has a way different feel so now I have to get used to it.  B button is the same shape as X and Y.  Sticks are a little clunky.


Ehh, you better get used to the third party controllers because Nintendo aint making no more. If you want to buy a Nintendo GC controller new you'd either have to find a heck of a deal or pay like $70 for one.


----------



## bcb (Apr 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they have those new white first party Japan-exclusive controllers only for 30 bucks?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2010)

Never mind, I'm back to my orange normal Nintendo brand that seems partially broken.  I really have no perfect controller though.  The Wavebird is definitely delayed slightly.  If you play with a normal one and then go to that you can feel it.


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they do, but they're not as good as the platinum/black Nintendo GC controllers I've heard.

Also, something you might want to check out is a classic controller pro. It's only $20, but I don't know how comfortable it will be for brawl...plus you still have to hook it up to the wiimote.

http://gamerant.com/wii-classic-controller-jon-18558/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 22, 2010)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3863553

...Pizza!


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 22, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I edited the OP with sign-ups. We must get more, though!
> 
> Fillfall: I think this is 9:30pm for your time zone. Are you still able to play in this?
> 
> ...


Im gone until sunday  Can I fight some of the best guys later? To find out if Im ready.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 22, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry Fillfall you sure that you can't make it saturday? Because Hub wants to join but he can only brawl on sunday too so I guess you won't be in it..... I ask again ARE YOU SURE YOU CAN ONLY BRAWL ON SUNDAY???


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 23, 2010)

yes


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, Fillfall, but to be in this Site War, you have to qualify yourself in the Tournament 

I will let you and Hub be substitutes, though, just in case one of our players decide to drop out or something of the sort.

Anyways, I think we have 16 sign-ups, now! I'm sending a PM to everyone that has signed-up for this in a little bit.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2010)

What if the last place people have to battle the people who can't make it on Saturday?  After all, the goal is to get the best TBT team possible so we can win.


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2010)

The Top 12 in this Tournament will fill up the 12 spots in the Site War, so I guess the last place players can be substitutes, as well.

There won't be any room left in the Site War for the last place/non-qualifying players


----------



## bcb (Apr 23, 2010)

I still think they could battle those that have gotten 9th place, because they very well could be better than those who get second to last *cough* Hub *cough*.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 23, 2010)

bcb their will  be 12 people not 9


----------



## bcb (Apr 23, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> bcb their will  be 12 people not 9


I know, but there will be four people tied for 9th.

Hence, 9th place.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 23, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well whoever is tied for 9th place will be in the site war anyway...


----------



## bcb (Apr 23, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What I'm trying to say is that those that can't make it should be tested against those 9th placers.

Best out of those, should be the qualifiers.


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm...

Sounds ok.

I'll PM people and edit some stuff later, though. I've got TOMB stuff to do!


----------



## Phaze (Apr 23, 2010)

is trela coming back online tonight?


----------



## Trela (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, everyone! Today's the day of the Tournament!

Please remember to get in the Chatroom (listed in the OP) at 3:30pm Central Time! If you need help finding out Time Zones and such, just ask me!

Good luck, my friends!


----------



## Phaze (Apr 24, 2010)

Phaze
3952 6683 6662


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2010)

1590-4363-2144


----------



## Trela (Apr 24, 2010)

30 more minutes until this begins!

People should start arriving in the Chatroom soon!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 24, 2010)

It was me


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2010)

Starting now


----------



## Elliot (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2010)

Sock
0173-5705-1088


----------



## Elliot (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn it after i fight lisa,(If i win,) I will face trela.*Gulps*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in the top 3. B)

edit: nvm, got #4


----------



## Elliot (Apr 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm in the top 3. B)
> 
> edit: nvm, got #4


FUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
you're lucky i let you advanced. =P.
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>So i would like a name change please. : D</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

Anyways, what are the top 12?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 24, 2010)

So who won this whole shebang?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Apr 24, 2010)

Trela


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Trela


Yes, I know that. ._.

I meant, who got the tops.


----------



## John102 (Apr 24, 2010)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh bcb, me, Jeremy I think, Zay+, Judo... I don't know who else.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 24, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Oh bcb, me, Jeremy I think, Zay+, Judo... I don't know who else.


lol silly your forgetting Trela!


----------



## Trela (Apr 25, 2010)

Results are up in the OP!

It's nice to see Yeti back in our scene 

I'm also suprised at Jeremy's placing. He beat some pretty good players yesterday!


----------



## Josh (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay, I got through but that was a close one.


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 25, 2010)

Why do always I have a horrible bracket..... Even in TOMB 2!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2010)

Silverstorms Vs. Lisamilitz

Hehehe...


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Dude I freaking suck. I lost to Jeremy!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 25, 2010)

Aha I need to fight FillFall. Yay! I finally get a chance.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2010)

So if I win against Hub, I get to be in the site war?


----------



## John102 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, this looks like fun stuff!


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

lol I thought I needed yo face fillfall before I could advance


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 25, 2010)

not fair. I couldnt be in it. D:
I shouldve got 2nd


----------



## bcb (Apr 25, 2010)

...what about John? Didn't he say he wanted to be part of the site war too?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 25, 2010)

do I get an exception? D:


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

Why couldnt you participate, cornymikey?


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Elliot (Apr 25, 2010)

Phaze said:
			
		

> woot hey youlittleelly did you advance?


No, i had to fight Jeremy. but then I had to go play tennis, so i had to let him advance. I have to fight Fillfall which isn't answering in order to advance.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

lol is jeremy good?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 25, 2010)

Im back.
I can't fight before friday. I think.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

dude i was supposed to fight you but i never diid.......


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 25, 2010)

Phaze said:
			
		

> Why couldnt you participate, cornymikey?


i had swimming. o_o
I wanna see how good you are sometime


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

lol ok we should brawl


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 25, 2010)

Didn't get my friend's Wii today. asdf

Maybe next week...


----------



## Phaze (Apr 25, 2010)

Hub...Are you in the site war?


----------



## Trela (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol I COMPLETELY forgot about John. I'm very sorry about that, bud!

I'm going to PM the players sometime this week about the match-ups. This war is most likely starting next week!


----------



## John102 (Apr 26, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I COMPLETELY forgot about John. I'm very sorry about that, bud!
> 
> I'm going to PM the players sometime this week about the match-ups. This war is most likely starting next week!


Nah, don't bother, I've got school stuff to worry about, besides, I'd probably suck anyway.


----------



## bcb (Apr 26, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wolf player I lost to on BD wanted to do wolf dittos with you.


----------



## John102 (Apr 26, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be able to brawl him on Saturday, is his name Choice or something?


----------



## bcb (Apr 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, PMC66. He's a good wolf, and doesn't SD that much. He almost 2-0'd me.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm holding on to two red balloons now. One says "Video Games" and one says "Life".
Which one did I let go?


----------



## bcb (Apr 27, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'm holding on to two red balloons now. One says "Video Games" and one says "Life".
> Which one did I let go?


Neither, because you said you're holding onto them now.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 27, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'm holding on to two red balloons now. One says "Video Games" and one says "Life".
> Which one did I let go?


Popped life with a shotgun and trampled all over it with a victory dance and sassy hand gestures.

8D


----------



## John102 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'm holding on to two red balloons now. One says "Video Games" and one says "Life".
> Which one did I let go?


It's not about letting one go completely, it about prioritizing so you can have them both.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 27, 2010)

Ain't that the truth


----------



## andyisjudo (Apr 30, 2010)

So I'm guessing this site war will be starting this weekend?


----------

